# When Ur Away



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

hey,i jsut wanted to know if you could keep feeder fish or other fish for them to eat when you are away for like the day? i just wanted to know if that would be fine.thanks


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I would just feed them the next day when I was back.. how big are they?


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

Golden Pygo said:


> I would just feed them the next day when I was back.. how big are they?


well i dont have them yet but i just wanted to know if they were babies if i could feed them the next day


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

oh well im not to sure how to go about it if they are babies, im sure somebody will come soon and tell ya how to work it out.


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

Golden Pygo said:


> oh well im not to sure how to go about it if they are babies, im sure somebody will come soon and tell ya how to work it out.


Alright thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A day is nothing. Feed them before you go and when you get back. Try to avoid longer durations with babies though juvies and adults will be fine for a week or two comfortably. With longer duration just feed and do a good waterchange... prior.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> A day is nothing. Feed them before you go and when you get back. Try to avoid longer durations with babies though juvies and adults will be fine for a week or two comfortably. With longer duration just feed and do a good waterchange... prior.


Great advice. Also NEVER, I repeat NEVER let an unexperienced person care for your piranhas while you are away. Disasters usually strikes. Trust me. Well written directions always seem to fall on the wayside. First hand knowledge on my part.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't leave an let your buddy feed them!! He will over do it or mess something up!!!! I learned this from my own experiance! Lol he thought it was cool to feed them over and over and over and when I got back I had pieces of chicken, shrimp and a ton of pellets all in my tank!!! It was a mess!!


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

haha alright thanks guys


----------

